# Falken Azenis rt615 width problems?



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

it seems like not many people are running these tires, but i'm hoping someone can offer some help. on edgeracing's website they mention the widths are wider than other tires. does anyone know how much wider they are? i don't want to have to worry about any rubbing issues.
thanks!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (mdwstA4)*

bump


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (BrendanMX5)*

What size tire on what size/offset rim on what car would be a helpful starting point...........


----------



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (tyrolkid)*

i'll be putting them on a set of d90's. 205-40-16. 16x7 and 16x8


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (mdwstA4)*

What car? How much drop? 205 on an 8" is a stretch for a performance tire....if this is a show car, you might want to consider a show/stretch tire.


----------



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (tyrolkid)*

this will be mostly a show car which is different from any other car i've owned. i'd still like a good handling tire for doing light auto-x's in, but i also love the azenis tread pattern which would 'look' good on a car.
i've never heard of a show/stretch tire. pretty much all tires can be stretched.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (mdwstA4)*

Some tires are easier to stretch depending on how stiff/soft the sidewall is.....


----------



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (tyrolkid)*

that's another reason i was hoping the tires would prove a little more stable since their sidwalls are stiffer.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (mdwstA4)*

thats just the thing though, generally the tires that have a softer sidewall stretch the best, and a stiffer sidewall like the 615's have arent really up for it. or look really funny when stretched.
i would just keep the show wheels show wheels w/ good looking tires that stretch nice and then get proper fitting wheel and tire combo for performance tires.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (Banditt007)*

possibly try looking into the 'new' toyo T1R's i think they are called, i dont know for sure, but in the past most toyo tires have had decent stick and usually have a softer sidewall than most, which makes them popular for the stretched tire crowd, their tread patterns also loook good. They are also generally lighter than other tires due to less weight in the sidewalls to make them stiffer.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Falken Azenis rt615 width problems? (mdwstA4)*

I'm running 205/40/16 azenis on my Corrado, 7.5" wide wheel. Prior to the azenis I had no rubbing issues against the rear coil over spring. With the azenis I had a very slight rubbing on one side during hard left turns. I added an additional 3mm spacer on each side and it fixed the problem. They seem to run a bit wider than the previous 205/40/16s (kumho 712s, damn what a difference in traction/handling the azenis made ). I just finished building a mk2 vr6 for a friend who is running 15x8 wheels, and went with 195/45/15 Toyo T1R tires. They stretch nicely (the look he was going for). You may want to consider those for your use. If you are looking for all out traction/handling, I'd rock the azenis rt-615s, but I too don't know how well they will stretch with their stiffer sidewalls.


----------



## AutoXinVR6 (Mar 9, 2006)

MANY of the local autocrossers around here that run in the street tire class run the RT615 tires. Thats my next set... But this is for a 100% autocross only set, pure traction while stying in a street class.


----------

